# Eheim air pump



## Lindy (4 Jun 2014)

I've just set up my new air pump in the shrimp tank. The noise from the eheim 'eye' diffuser is awful!  And the bubbles are huge. Can anyone recommend and air stone that gives smaller bubbles and less noise?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jun 2014)

I bought one of them air pumps just over 3 years ago Lindy and only used it for maybe a week. 

Turned it on recently and it went within about 15 minutes. They are the worst thing eheim have ever put their name to.

I'd honestly return it and get another from a different brand.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Jun 2014)

I have an eheim pump for 3 years worked non-stop in my shrimp tank up until a few weeks ago when I disconnected it but it's still in full working order, no problems at all and very silent. However, I read the "smaller" models can be noisy.  Mine is the 400 version.
If you are looking for a diffuser, any air stone type should work though I really have no idea of brand and difference. Can't remember what "brand" mine are/were, certainly isn't written on them


----------



## Lindy (4 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I've fitted a valve inline so can dial the air down now.


----------



## sanj (4 Jun 2014)

I have 400 versions, several of them feeding air filters in my breeding tanks. I havent had any problems with them and some have been running 4 years now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Jun 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> I have an eheim pump for 3 years worked non-stop in my shrimp tank up until a few weeks ago when I disconnected it but it's still in full working order, no problems at all and very silent. However, I read the "smaller" models can be noisy.  Mine is the 400 version.
> If you are looking for a diffuser, any air stone type should work though I really have no idea of brand and difference. Can't remember what "brand" mine are/were, certainly isn't written on them





sanj said:


> I have 400 versions, several of them feeding air filters in my breeding tanks. I havent had any problems with them and some have been running 4 years now.




I do think it was partly down to being stored so long after an initial use, that mine failed.

One of the arms that go in and out on magnets to produce the air kept coming into contact with the magnetic block, causing a very loud rattling noise. Nothing I did to the arm worked to rectify this, so I just snapped the lot in half.

But I've read posts where people all complain that the build quality isn't great and the unit inevitably gets loud at some point.


----------



## sciencefiction (4 Jun 2014)

We were lucky I guess. But up until I got the Eheim the previous ones couldn't last a year and were jumping all over when on.


----------



## Lindy (5 Jun 2014)

I have to say the pump feels very sturdy so will wait to see if the insides are as good as the outsides. It recommended hanging by the rubber ring to stop 'walking' so have done that.  I'd say the fine control of the power isn't fine enough but some inline valves have solved that.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## akbar19942k10 (2 Jul 2014)

I've used the Eheim ball diffuser /eye ball diffuser whatever you may want to call it. You can adjust the flow on the diffuser itself, it should have a groove on the top where you can adjust it with a screwdriver.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (2 Jul 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've just set up my new air pump in the shrimp tank. The noise from the eheim 'eye' diffuser is awful!  And the bubbles are huge. Can anyone recommend and air stone that gives smaller bubbles and less noise?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





akbar19942k10 said:


> I've used the Eheim ball diffuser /eye ball diffuser whatever you may want to call it. You can adjust the flow on the diffuser itself, it should have a groove on the top where you can adjust it with a screwdriver.


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jul 2014)

The pumps are much better hung and not touching anything.....thats what i did and it ran pretty quiet, inside a cabinet i couldnt hear it . I also had the ball eye thingymajig and even with the on ball adjuster it didnt produce very fine bubbles..... but the bigger ones agitate the surface more which i understand is what aerates through gas exchange as opposed to diffusion.
Hope its sorted anyway.


----------



## alzak (19 Jul 2014)

Mine failed after 6 months ...after recent problems with eheim filter i will be avoiding this brand for sure.

Bought some tetratec pump i hope it will be as good as their filter which runs without any problems for past 4 years and was 3 times cheaper than eheim.


----------



## Lindy (19 Jul 2014)

I have the air pump hung up but it still makes a throaty hum. No matter though as have already replaced one hmf with an ecco 130 and will replace the other hmf when the tank is ready for the shrimp and I can move them and their ecco130 over.


----------

